# Bios Flash for A7N8X-VM



## 21cooper (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey i am attempting to flash my BIOS so that i can install more Ram which i have already purchased, i have never done this before and am following the below URL and using the manufactures website for the most up to date BIOS.

http://support.asus.com/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments.aspx?root=198&SLanguage=en-us
(AWDFLASH BIOS Upgrade Procedure A7N8X and A7N8X Deluxe series)

I am attempting to use Built-in BIOS refresh Procedure but i don't know how to boot into the utility displayed in the images, holding down + during POST doesn't seem to work for me.

Am i missing something, like to i need to have a pure dos boot disk and hold + or something? or a diskette with the utility on it?(it doesn't say anything like that though)


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Put a blank floppy in the drive.
Go to "my computer" and right click the floppy and click format.
Select make a DOS boot disk and click start.
Allow format to complete.
download and unzip AWDFASH and your bios file and copy them to the floppy disk.
Write down the name of the bios file.
Leave the disk in the drive and reboot.
Enter the BIOS setup and change the first boot device to floppy.
Save the changes and exit.
The computer should boot to the floppy and you will get an A:\ 
prompt on screen.
Type awdflash.exe and hit enter to start the program.
Enter the BIOS file name when prompted and start the update.
Do not interupt the update for any reason!
When completed,remove the disk and reboot.


----------

